# Einstanzeffekt



## Toasti2000 (7. Februar 2003)

Sers,

bin grad dabei ne Grafik zu erstellen und jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Einstanzeffekt, also dass es so aussieht als ob die Schrift eingestanzt wäre. 

hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt mir helfen =)

Vielen dank scho mal!

Toasti


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2003)

*Möglichkeit Numero Uno: *

- Text schreiben
- Rechtsklick auf die Ebene: Blending Options
- Inner Shadow
- Mit den Einstellungen rumspielen

*Möglichkeit Numero Due*

- Neue Ebene erstellen und mit Farbe füllen
- Rechtsklick auf die Ebene: Blending Options
- Bevel & Emboss: OK drücken
- Dann den Text schreiben
- Strg + Klick auf die Textebene, während die Farbebene darunter - die mit dem Bevel Effekt - noch markiert ist.
- Enft drücken und Textebene löschen bzw ausblenden.


1 oder 2 ==> glücklich sein. 

In beiden Fällen gilt: Die richtigen Einstellungen sind das A und O und je nach Verwendungszweck verschieden.


----------



## Toasti2000 (7. Februar 2003)

wo finde ich bevel und emboss? habe des deutsche photoshop und finds net, sorry. *lol*

erklärs mir mal bitte nochmal dass ich es verstehe.

tHX


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2003)

Welche Photoshop Version hast du denn Überhaupt ? Also in PS 7 ist Bevel & Emboss in den Blending Options das 5te von oben. Das mit den zwei Unterpunkten.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Februar 2003)

Abgeflachte Kante & Relief!

und nächstes mal  hier gibt es ein Thread mit Übersetzungen...


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2003)

cutti hatte ich auch schon geguckt sind aber glaube ich nur ebenenmodi und filter...


----------



## Toasti2000 (7. Februar 2003)

axo des meint ihr.

aber wie genau muss ich des einstellen, bei mir sieht des net aus wie eingestanzt ;(

EDIT: oh doch, hat gepasst, meine font war nur zu drünn, jetzt passts aber! thx an alle!


----------

